
Is America Headed for a New Kind of Civil War? - georgecmu
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/is-america-headed-for-a-new-kind-of-civil-war
======
AnimalMuppet
The bad news: Experts estimate 35% chance of civil war in America in the next
10 to 15 years.

The good news: "Civil war" includes something where you have to call out the
National Guard to deal with it. That's a pretty low bar for a civil war. By
that standard, integrating Little Rock High School was a civil war.

But they are right that the conditions are ripe...

